# Long lets west of malaga



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

Land at Malaga on the 30th March.
Looking for at least a 3 bedroom /townhouse/appartment.
Approx 600 euros per month.
Looked at all the usual web sites,but cant seem to find anything.
Can anybody help.


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Stravinsky may be able to help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Try WVS (see link below). They deal with rents, sales and all sorts. and their aftercare package is second to none!! We couldnt have achieved what we have so far without em! 


Property sales in Spain, villas for sale on t


Jo


----------



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

*????????*



Hurricane said:


> Stravinsky may be able to help.


WHAT IS THE MEANING BEHIND THIS QUOTE ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

grahamhanson said:


> WHAT IS THE MEANING BEHIND THIS QUOTE ?


I think he was referring to my signature


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeez! You try and help!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinskys a little more to the east of Malaga isnt he, but definately worth a look. you never know??????

Jo


----------

